# Infected toe?



## Gigglefitz (Jan 21, 2013)

A couple weeks back, I trimmed one of Derby's toe nails a little too close and it started to bleed. I held the foot with pressure and did the corn starch trick until it stopped. I have been monitoring it for a while now. Tonight I gave him a foot bath and I noticed that it looks puffy. There looks to be blood under the skin near the nail. Could it be infected? Has anyone else had this happen to their little hoglet? Derby let me use a soft bristle toothbrush on his feet, and he still climbs all over me so it doesn't look like it's bothering him, but I also know that animals don't show pain the same way we do. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated! I would take him straight to the vet, but I don't have a ton of money. Hoping I am worrying about something that will go away with a couple more foot baths a week?


----------



## shmurciakova (Sep 7, 2008)

Can you take a picture of it? Is it a blood blister? do you know what that looks like? or is it more like red w/ puss? It is hard to say from your description. I always take out the wheel for a day or so if that happens. You can also try putting a little Neosporin on the toe, but if it is a blister that won't help much. I would say keep an eye on it and if it gets worse you'll have to go to the vet and maybe have it lanced or something...
If you can put up a picture that would be helpful.
-Susan H.


----------



## Gigglefitz (Jan 21, 2013)

It almost looks like a blood blister. I see red all around the toe under the skin. I took the wheel out this morning. I will be monitoring him for a couple of days to see if it gets worse. If it does, I will take him to a vet. If I can get a pic of it, I will attach it when I get home. Thanks! 

~Cathy
(Concerned Hedgie Parent)


----------



## Buttercup94 (Nov 10, 2012)

I have had my hedgehogs toe nail come off before (very scary) and it swelled up. I cleaned it up with a alcohol rub and some neosporn and it healed, just don't give the hedgie a wheel until the swelling goes down.
God bless.


----------

